# NSFW Discord RP



## Shade Zobas (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi there! I'm Shade and I enjoy having a bit of fun... I'm a bit bored and wanna help you enjoy yourself... so if you want, you can use me for whatever RP scenario you want! ;3

Though I can sum up an idea I've been wanting to do. Two words: Cursed. Diaper.

(Be aware though I don't know every single kink in the world, so bare with me and I'll try my best to follow along ^^) Discord: Wacky (RoboFox)#5855


----------



## Shade Zobas (Jul 27, 2019)

Bumping it since I edited it. ^^


----------



## Shade Zobas (Aug 8, 2019)

Le bump


----------



## AbsolWings (Aug 14, 2019)

Edit: I just realized I set my birth date wrong, ugh. One moment.


----------



## Universe (Aug 14, 2019)

Hello


----------

